# Outdoors > Fishing >  What's the most over-rated , under-rated fish to eat

## Ground Control

Just wondering what everyone's preferences  are ?

For me the best eating is freshly caught ( like 10 minutes ago ) South Island blue Cod in my own Beer Batter concoction .
Most over-rated ( I've lived in Australia to long ) Barramundi  .

Ken

----------


## veitnamcam

Best eating deep sea has to be bluenose.
Best eating inshore yellow belly flounder.

Most underated fish of all time .



The Jock Stewart/Moari chief/Sea         perch.

Overated.

Snapper no contest. 
One of if not the best fish to catch but only pretty good eating wise.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## chrome

My top 3 in order are
Gurnard
Trev
Tarakihi



Sent from the swamp

----------


## Tommy

Freshly caught and barely cooked wahoo sandwich in raro comes to mind

----------


## Shearer

Over rated - snapper
Under rated - trevally (and raw Kingfish).

----------


## thedrunkfish

Overated: Snapper
Underated: Kahawai

----------


## Shearer

> Freshly caught and barely cooked wahoo sandwich in raro comes to mind


Our local resturant/bar has fresh (yes - fresh) Wahoo come in every Thursday. Sometimes Broadbill and Mahimahi too. Hard to beat if cooked right.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Over rated. Trout by miles.

----------


## Shearer

> Over rated. Trout by miles.


Yeah, but they aren't really a real fish. Real fish live in the sea.

----------


## kiwijames

> Over rated. Trout by miles.


They're called mud fish for a reason

----------


## Flincher

I avoid most sea food like the plague. BUT, if its caught and bled straight away even kahawai is nice. Freshly smoked with brown sugar and soy sauce on sammys mmmm. I agree snapper is overrated. Gurnard, cod and kahawai are underrated.

----------


## R93

For me and in no particular order I love eating yellowfin/bluefin sushimi, Mahi Mahi sushimi, Blue Nose, Blue cod, snapper, Trumpeter, Salmon, eel, Fresh water perch, searun trout, flounder.
Oh and of course whitebait😆

Over-rated:  Elephant fish, hapuka.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Best eating deep sea has to be bluenose.
> Best eating inshore yellow belly flounder.
> 
> Most underated fish of all time .
> 
> 
> 
> The Jock Stewart/Moari chief/Sea         perch.
> 
> ...


Spot on but JD would be first equal beside the Flounder.

Snapper is very over rated in my humble opinion

----------


## Shearer

> For me and in no particular order I love eating yellowfin/bluefin sushimi, Mahi Mahi sushimi, Blue Nose, Blue cod, snapper, Trumpeter, Salmon, eel, Fresh water perch, searun trout, flounder.
> Oh and of course whitebait
> 
> Over-rated:  Elephant fish, hapuka.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Ahhhh. Whitebait. Never really think if them as a fish. Very nice all the same.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Spot on but JD would be first equal beside the Flounder.
> 
> Snapper is very over rated in my humble opinion


Never eaten JD so wouldt know.

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## Gapped axe

fresh caught orange fleshed trout, and yes I have a batch at the Coromandel and catch snapper, terakihi etc next best fish gurnard

----------


## Shearer

> fresh caught orange fleshed trout, and yes I have a batch at the Coromandel and catch snapper, terakihi etc next best fish gurnard


I assume you are talking over rated here.

----------


## 25/08IMP

Blue cod and JD best eating fish B Cod even better out of the freezer
Over rated by a long shot Snapper

----------


## kiwijames

> fresh caught orange fleshed trout, and yes I have a batch at the Coromandel and catch snapper, terakihi etc next best fish gurnard


Trout with a guts full of koura are a lot better than trout full of snails that's for sure! Still, I stopped eating them many years ago as we have better options in NZ for a feed.

----------


## mikee

> Never eaten JD so wouldt know.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


Serious??

----------


## gadgetman

My favourite would be gurnard, flatfish and eel. Most over rated would be Hapuka. Salmon are OK, never eaten snapper.

----------


## stingray

> Serious??


+1... Really  :O O: 

Cam their like eating flounder only better... Oh oh oh so good... 

Underrated jock steward ..beautiful clean white fillets of goodness ,  Kawhai , bleed gutted iced (hot smoked )..then cold on crackers mmmm ... Eel seriously man they are the way tasty.

Over rated .. Albacore tuna, rig , snapper , crayfish.

----------


## veitnamcam

I dont recall catching a JD so probably havent eaten it.

Only ate rig for the first time this year and recon underated by far. Caught farken heaps always threw them back.........dads eh....not always good advice  

Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> I dont recall catching a JD so probably havent eaten it.
> 
> Only ate rig for the first time this year and recon underated by far. Caught farken heaps always threw them back.........dads eh....not always good advice  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G800Y using Tapatalk


My missus rates rig over Snapper. Gutted, trunk-ed and straight on ice

I'll see if I can find some JD for you to try

----------


## hunter308

Snapper is over rated even though I do enjoy a feed of snapper when I get the chance. The fish I really like eating is John Dory, Gurnard, Terakihi, Lemon Fish, Kahawai (smoked or fried in butter) and trevally  (Smoked)

----------


## Maca49

> Over rated. Trout by miles.


Only cause you can't cook! Fresh lake fish, Rotoiti I think are the best, salt, black pepper, fry in butter, less is more. Cooked within an hour of catching!
And fresh water eel, bloody good and even better smoked!

----------


## scottrods

over rated, farmed salmon. 
under rated, Kahawai.

----------


## Maca49

From the sea terakihi, gurnard,JD, nice Groper steak, Paua, Kina, oysters, any I don't care,  crays, shit anything from the sea my Moari ancestry I think shining thru :Psmiley:

----------


## Maca49

> over rated, farmed salmon. 
> under rated, Kahawai.


Farmed Salmon slice fillet across into 25mm strips with skin on, salt and black pepper, fry in butter with a dribble of oil, on their side, skin verticle, Cook both sides yum, yum?

----------


## Gapped axe

farking oaff, shellfish (all) and kina, can't wait for a feed

----------


## Pengy

Fresh Crab meat is my all time fave

----------


## Maca49

Mutton birds ok haven't tried Penguin ........yet

----------


## Pengy

> Mutton birds ok haven't tried Penguin ........yet



but neither are fish you silly sod

----------


## Maca49

You got a sharp eye there Pengy,

----------


## veitnamcam

Ok gonna have to put kahawai as over rated, its ok smoked but kinda like rabbits in southland,white bait on the west coast etc

I have painstakingly minced around 150 kahawai for burly recently and released alive probably 5 times that number.

Just sick of eating them....ok smoked ok raw as chevish, but pretty shit pan fryed and that is how I prefer to eat most of my fish.

----------


## mikee

> Ok gonna have to put kahawai as over rated, its ok smoked but kinda like rabbits in southland,white bait on the west coast etc
> 
> I have painstakingly minced around 150 kahawai for burly recently and released alive probably *Eleventy Million .
> *
> Just sick of eating them....ok smoked ok raw as chevish, but pretty shit pan fryed and that is how I prefer to eat most of my fish.


fixed it for ya  :Wink:

----------


## Maca49

L


> Ok gonna have to put kahawai as over rated, its ok smoked but kinda like rabbits in southland,white bait on the west coast etc
> 
> I have painstakingly minced around 150 kahawai for burly recently and released alive probably 5 times that number.
> 
> Just sick of eating them....ok smoked ok raw as chevish, but pretty shit pan fryed and that is how I prefer to eat most of my fish.


I agree ok smoked but really a bait fish! Times are a changing though

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Ok gonna have to put kahawai as over rated, its ok smoked but kinda like rabbits in southland,white bait on the west coast etc
> 
> I have painstakingly minced around 150 kahawai for burly recently and released alive probably 5 times that number.
> 
> Just sick of eating them....ok smoked ok raw as chevish, but pretty shit pan fryed and that is how I prefer to eat most of my fish.


Deep fried in batter as nuggets be ok ?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikee

> Fresh Crab meat is my all time fave


And here was me thinking penguins ate wee fishies and krill

----------


## tiroatedson

Kahawai works for me cos if I catch anything...that's all I catch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Deep fried in batter as nuggets be ok ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am struggling with weight gain as it is without eating deep fried every night  :Grin:

----------


## longrange308

Where's the butters and Moki and don't forget leather jackets

----------


## Marty Henry

Best, flounder blue cod gurnard
Least best hapuka wharihu

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Yeah, but they aren't really a real fish. Real fish live in the sea.


You and I know that, but a large number of people still think they are fish.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Any one tried whale? 
Apparently it's good stuff. 
My kids went to Japan for Karate a couple of years ago. I wanted them to bring some back. It was do-able, but there were a few hoops to jump through.

----------


## Munsey

Blue fin tuna best hands down . most over rated Blue cod , most under rated fresh Rig .  Sea run Trout  special mention !

----------


## mikee

> I am struggling with weight gain as it is without eating deep fried every night


Um ....................you do know round is a shape......................................and therefore I am "in shape" as it were

----------


## Ricochet

Rays bream is the most under rated in my book.

I know they're not really fish, but Oysters are over rated & over priced considering I can cough something up that tastes pretty much the same any time I like for free.

----------


## mikee

> I know they're not really fish, but Oysters are over rated & over priced considering I can cough something up that tastes pretty much the same any time I like for free.


Bugger me I have to buy a new keyboard, just filled this one with coffee reading this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gibo

Best - Snapper (you guys just cant cook)
Worst - Porae (nasty)

----------


## Shearer

> Any one tried whale? 
> Apparently it's good stuff. 
> My kids went to Japan for Karate a couple of years ago. I wanted them to bring some back. It was do-able, but there were a few hoops to jump through.


Whale is over rated too. Nowhere near as good as Dolphin or baby seal.

----------


## Gibo

> Whale is over rated too. Nowhere near as good as Dolphin or baby seal.


Yeah those Hectors are the goods, get sick of them though and may let the stocks get up again before harvesting

----------


## Pengy

Surf n turf Gibo. Hectors and Weka. Gotta love it

----------


## Gibo

> Surf n turf Gibo. Hectors and Weka. Gotta love it


Yeah not bad, but I found the kiwi meat complimented the fatty dolphin meat better, Kiwererukapo is not bad, Kiwi stuffed with a Kereru stuffed with a kakapo..

----------


## stingray

I've heard stingrays are very under-rated ........but my lady tells me their full of shit.

----------


## Bill999

Underrated vampire pearch
Overrated Marlin

----------


## Chris

Most over rated would have to be king fish 
Under rated would be Hewihewi with monk fish a close 2nd

----------


## veitnamcam

I can now say John Dory is pretty good, better than snapper anyway.

----------


## mikee

> I can now say John Dory is pretty good, better than snapper anyway.


Not sure how you cooked it but Next time dry the fillets, salt pepper, grate lemon zest and ginger on to them and "pat" into fillets. 

Dust in plain flour and fry in Rice bran oil with a little butter added

----------


## veitnamcam

> Not sure how you cooked it but Next time dry the fillets, salt pepper, grate lemon zest and ginger on to them and "pat" into fillets. 
> 
> Dust in plain flour and fry in Rice bran oil with a little butter added


salt/pepper/ground chillies/flour in shopping bag, shake and coat fillets, canola oil just a touch, butter lots same as always.

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Whale is over rated too. Nowhere near as good as Dolphin or baby seal.


If you can arrange it legally I would be up for trying them too. 
I've heard dolphin is good.
A mate had a seal take a live bait. They were going to try to get their hook back. But when he got close to the boat he started cutting loose. They let him keep the hook.

----------

